# Host .asp website ?



## bongourav (Jun 9, 2011)

Hii friends,

I have developed a web based application on Visual Studio 2008 using C# and .NET. The database used is MS Access.

I wish to run the website on an Intranet based system with a Windows Server 2008 host.

Earlier, I had planned to host it on XAMPP server but only later I came to know that xampp does not support .asp pages.

With a little bit of googling, I found out that IIS can be used for the same purpose but when I tried to do so it was all in vain.

I am new to this so please let me know if there are any alternatives that I could use to host the website.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, XAMPP is for PHP, you need IIS for ASP or ASP.NET. 

I think you did something wrong, read this : How to Host ASP | eHow.com


----------



## mrintech (Jun 10, 2011)

Have you tried: Free Web Development Tools for Windows | Microsoft WebMatrix ?


----------



## bongourav (Jun 10, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes, XAMPP is for PHP, you need IIS for ASP or ASP.NET.
> 
> I think you did something wrong, read this : How to Host ASP | eHow.com


Thanks for the tutorial ...



mrintech said:


> Have you tried: Free Web Development Tools for Windows | Microsoft WebMatrix ?


I have never used this before. Can it be used to host a website on an intranet based lan ?


----------



## mrintech (Jun 10, 2011)

bongourav said:


> I have never used this before. Can it be used to host a website on an intranet based lan ?



Hi

I haven't tried Webmatrix on Intranet, I work on XAMPP, though I think following pages can be useful for you:

* Joining the Web Hosting Gallery (with WebMatrix Support) : Hosting Guidance : The Official Microsoft IIS Site
* Again: Running WebMatrix Applications on an intranet IIS Server : The Official Microsoft ASP.NET Forums
* Use website in Intranet : The Official Microsoft IIS Site
* webmatrix intranet - Google Search

Hope this helps


----------



## HostASP (Nov 5, 2011)

*ASP / ASP.NET Web hosting with WebMatrix support*

You check here for ASP Web hosting service providers.

Windows Web Hosting Gallery 

Find the Spotlight verified by Microsoft


----------



## umeshtangnu (Nov 10, 2011)

> I wish to run the website on an Intranet based system with a Windows Server 2008 host.


well use the iis bundled with the OS


----------



## manaskumar (Nov 20, 2011)

bongourav said:


> Hii friends,
> 
> I have developed a web based application on Visual Studio 2008 using C# and .NET. The database used is MS Access.
> 
> ...



If you are planning just to test it in your intranet then install ISS within your Windows Os, its bundled with Professional/Corporate/Ultimate editions.

If you plan to deploy on internet then use hosting providers like godaddy.com


----------

